# problem whit download on itunes help me out please?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

See i have doublons primo and secondo my darn album are almst all splitt in half sometime in 3, what the dickens.

Can someone help me out i want to eradicated all doublons(srry i dont know what a doublons is in english), and why do my album split-up in twoo is there a way to sort these mather please im so mad.

Than how come , the booklet is missing at 50% of the time, what the mather please i dont have all pdf booklet, can someone help me out whit my itunes.

Like deprofundis for doublons do this and for album that are split in two are 3 do this?
im so angry and dnt know what to do i tried everything the doublons are here to stay and the album
sporadically split up in 2 or 3 like my album of Medieval Paris.

Who an expert n download and itune and can send me a private message , to sort my itune please, pretty please


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Contact iTunes support and ask for a refund. Go and buy the CD and rip it yourself the way you want it broken up. Or join the whole thing into one file.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2017)

By the way, it's spelled "with"--you constantly reverse the "t" and "h"!


----------

